# Tee Shirt Displays on E-Commerce site



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, 

I ordered ALSTYLE brand shirts via a vendor; but when I requested an image to be placed on my site, I learned that the Alstyle site itself does not have a feature where the vendor can transpose an image of your design on their shirts to place on your own eCommerce site. I don't want to used a generic 'drawing' of a colored shirt with my image, as it does not allow the purchaser to get a real feel for what the shirt may look like, such as Life Is Good []Men's Hiking Sleep Tee | Unique Men's Pajamas | Life is good. Any suggestions on what I could do?

_Note: The vendor's representative is doing what she can to assist me. Really cool lady indeed._


Thanks in advance


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

You can get a realistic effect by changing the blending mode of the art layer to Multiply in Photoshop. It doesn't work for all colors though.


----------



## Swahv (Mar 13, 2013)

For my site I took a photo of myself in the shirt and then photoshopped out the background just so its the shirt and it makes it look it has been worn, see what I mean here Home / Swahv Clothing , then I simply photoshopped my design onto the shirt using the warp tool to bend it to the shape of the shirt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could just take photos of your finished product. That's what we do for 99% of what we sell. The other 1% is photoshopped templates.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

It is better to have a person wearing the shirt for display than the typical laying of the t-shirt flat.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mabuzi said:


> It is better to have a person wearing the shirt for display than the typical laying of the t-shirt flat.


Matter of opinion. Not everyone agrees.


----------



## BethyBess (Jul 18, 2008)

Swahv said:


> For my site I took a photo of myself in the shirt and then photoshopped out the background just so its the shirt and it makes it look it has been worn, see what I mean here Home / Swahv Clothing , then I simply photoshopped my design onto the shirt using the warp tool to bend it to the shape of the shirt.


Ummmm....that shirt looks really good on you! Amazing job!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can also post the image along. Never hurts to post the image on a t-shirt template either.


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! I'll ask my web developer to photoshop the tees with me wearing them.


----------



## Swahv (Mar 13, 2013)

BethyBess said:


> Ummmm....that shirt looks really good on you! Amazing job!!


Thank you!


----------



## STANCEart (May 17, 2013)

Swahv, I love the look and feel of your site! Very eye-catching!


----------



## Swahv (Mar 13, 2013)

STANCEart said:


> Swahv, I love the look and feel of your site! Very eye-catching!


Thank you very much !


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

TheApparelGuy on deviantART


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Cool, simple way to make comps

advancedtshirts.com - Making Product Comps with SimpleSeps Raster


----------

